# Advice please



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

I am on the private waiting list for IVF with Dr McFaul through the RVH as the waiting list is so long and my age (40) DH and I decided to go abroad and after a lot of research we decided upon Jinemed in Turkey.

We had our treatment in August BUT while I was there I developed OHSS and had to be kept in hospital and put on a drip.....the OHSS went undiagnosed for 5 DAYS evn though I told them every day some thing did not fell right all they kept saying to me was "pain is good"!!!!! I was even crying  at the hospital one of the days as I felt so miserble.
Through all this I they collected 25 eggs 2 days later eventually diagnosed OHSS but still went ahead with ET after the diagnosis........what I want to know is in your opinion should the ET not have been postponed antil I fully recovered.

I would very much appreciate your thoughts and advice. I feel as if I have been robbed of my one and only chance of trying IVF due to their negligence  

Love
Fiona

Is anyone in the North Down area?


----------

